# Cookies last too short



## Youngfun

In WR forum cookies last too short. Seriously.

It's really annoying that I'm editing a post with a lot of effort and time, then when I finish and click on Submit, I'm logged off!!!!!! Then If I log in, the forum doesn't remember what I wrote before logging in!
And don't tell me there is the function "Restore auto-saved content" because sometimes it doesn't work! Or maybe after the last time it saved, I wrote a lot of things... that I'm pissed off to write them again...

Today I was writing a private message and after I wrote everything I was to send it out, and ... logged off!!!

A forum is a forum, it's not paypal or online bank account, you don't need to have short cookies for security reasons, I'd keep the cookies last forever... I'm not afraid if someone hacks my WR forum... if he does so... so what... what's the purpose?

I have to thank my browser, which on contrary of Wordreference, saves all of what I wrote, so I click on Back - Back - Back et voilà, here's what I wrote before.

Sorry for my complaint, I adore WR forum, but I just don't like to be logged off automatically.


----------



## 涼宮

It never happens to me because I always leave the option of ''remember  me'' turned on where I write my password. I never write it, it's always there. The  only problem I have is that with this new version of the forum and IE  hate each other, I can't post anything, it gets frozen for any silly  thing. So, I'm forced to use FireFox.

Perhaps you have an option  activated in your internet settings that delete cookies? What I would  suggest you is to always press Ctrl + A and then Ctrl + C before  posting, always save.


----------



## Youngfun

Thanks ColdPalace D)

Sometimes click on "Remember me" but sometimes I forget to... So I will remember to let it remember me lol

I also highlight everything and press Ctrl+C... but today I forgot... and my post was gone... then I clicked Back on my browser...

But the point is: WR is a forum powered by vBulletin, which should be a very good and professional service.
In other forums if I am posting, then I log in, the forum remembers me what I wrote, the forum remembers everything you did before logging in, but WR doesn't.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Youngfun said:


> Thanks ColdPalace D)
> 
> Sometimes click on "Remember me" but sometimes I forget to... So I will remember to let it remember me lol
> 
> I also highlight everything and press Ctrl+C... but today I forgot... and my post was gone... then I clicked Back on my browser...
> 
> But the point is: WR is a forum powered by vBulletin, which should be a very good and professional service.
> In other forums if I am posting, then I log in, the forum remembers me what I wrote, the forum remembers everything you did before logging in, but WR doesn't.



If you forget to tick the "remember me" option I can't see how you can blame it on the Vbulletin  (which, by the way, features an "auto save" function )
I've been using the Vbulletin for 7 years and I have never been kicked out even once.



> Besides the shiny buttons and smoother overall functionality, the  biggest new feature added in the initial release of the updated editor  in vBulletin 4.1.4 is *the ability to “Auto-Save” content*. What does this  mean, exactly? Content auto-save is like an emergency parachute – it  automatically saves your content so that it can be restored in the event  that things go very wrong.
> 
> Imagine this scenario. You’ve sat down to write a blog entry or a really  long reply to a thread. Like a mad composer, you are banging away on  the keyboard typing away furiously; your words and ideas are flowing  freely into the editor. In an unfortunate twist of cruel fate your foot  kicks the power outlet and unplugs your computer. Your computer shuts  down as you begin to panic – the panic slowly transforming into  agonizing rage. Well, there is good news! The new CKEditor automatically  backs up your work every 30 seconds (this is adjustable). You curse the  skies, successfully reboot your computer and navigate back to the page  where you were writing the content, click the “Restore Auto-Save” button  and magically – your masterpiece is now restored. Nothing has been  lost!


----------



## Tunalagatta

Re: PMs: if you spend a long time on a PM, finally send it, and then discover you have been logged out, your PM will automatically be sent to the recipient the next time you log in to the forums. When you log on, you will see a button which says "Proceed" on your welcome message. You can either click on it, or wait for the forum page to load; either way, your PM will be sent. You can double-check this has happened if you have a "Sent Items" folder. Otherwise, Auto-Save should save _most, _​if not all, of what you've written, even when you get logged out.


----------



## Youngfun

@Paulfromitaly:
You are right, it's my fault if I forget to tick "Remember me"...
But I'm accostumed to other forums (maybe phpBB?) that behave differently":
1) *The option "Remember me" is active* *by default. *If somebody wants to log out he can do it manually. I prefer this approach... if it's always me using my pc, why should I wonder logging out? 
2) In most forums cookies last at least 24 hours, some forums 2 days or even a week. And whenever I access the forum the count should reinit.
3) In most forums I can even write a post as Guest, then I click on Submit, it appears the log-in window, then I log in and I see my post there!
They know what you were doing before logging in, and after log in they continue doing that. Other forums are just smarter.
Or if I log in before clicking on Submit, then after I logged in, I should be redirected in the editing window, and *what I wrote before is kept.
*The concept is: the log in process must not interfere on what you were doing before. It's only a pause.
4) As I stated before, the "Autosave" function doesn't always work on my pc... sometimes I click on Restore, and it gives me an empty page... or it gives me only the first 2 sentences I wrote, while I did write 20 lines before...
Or maybe the Autosave was active just 3 minutes before I clicked on Submit, and in those 3 minutes I wrote a lot of things... that later I forgot or I am too lazy to write.

@Tunalagatta:
I don't know... my "Sent folder" is always empty, it never saves the messages I sent... Maybe I should enable this option somewhere?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Youngfun said:


> I don't know... my "Sent folder" is always empty, it never saves the messages I sent... Maybe I should enable this option somewhere?


Yes, you need to enable it 

http://forum.wordreference.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Youngfun

Thank you very much Mr Moderator!


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry for your frustrations, YoungFun.  I wish there was something I could do about it myself.


Youngfun said:


> 3) In most forums I can even write a post as Guest, then I click on Submit, it appears the log-in window, then I log in and I see my post there!


I think that would be a very nice feature, I agree.  I'll suggest it to vBulletin.

Currently, the timeout is set at 30 minutes for those not permanently logged in, and hitting the back button in most modern browsers will get you back your text.

Mike


----------



## Youngfun

Thank you very much Mr Admin!


----------

